# Obama Booed at The MLB All-Star Game



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Why are they booing at him?
I heard he was doing a good job as president!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 17, 2009)

So what.. I dont like any mayors, senators, etc.. Why bother show it to us ? All presidents, mayors and etc are not to be TRUST> NONE! I dont understand people who vote those things.. Its annoying.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 17, 2009)

That wasn't really a boo. I heard ALOT more applause then boo.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 17, 2009)

They're not booing.  They're shouting 'BOO-URNS ... BOO-URNS'


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> So what.. I dont like any mayors, senators, etc.. Why bother show it to us ? All presidents, mayors and etc are not to be TRUST> NONE! I dont understand people who vote those things.. Its annoying.
> Yet again you make another idiotic post...
> 
> QUOTE(dinofan01 @ Jul 17 2009, 04:13 AM) That wasn't really a boo. I heard ALOT more applause then boo.


I Don't know, to me they sounded a lot like boo's


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I Don't know, to me they sounded a lot like boo's



Experiencing cognitive dissonance are we?  I hear like 1 or two people TOPS who boo out loud in the swarm of people applauding, which is expected with ANY political entity and celebrity, not everybody is loved, some moreso than others. Anyways, GTFO with your Fox Newsesque propaganda. (edit: DISREGARD THAT, I CAN BE A JUMP-THE-GUN ASSHOLE AT TIMES)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> Anyways, GTFO with your Fox Newsesque propaganda.


What The hell was that for?
And i cant watch Faux news because i live in HK.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> What The hell was that for?
> And i cant watch Faux news because i live in HK.



I apologize, I'll take that statement back and suggest that you use these then...


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 17, 2009)

I definitely hear a lot of very loud and long "ooooooo"s in the background.  I guess those are boos.  
At least I could hear this one, I couldn't for the life of me hear any of the boos that Miss California got when she said those anti-homosexual statements.

And this really isn't surprising since Missouri is a red (Republican) state.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 17, 2009)

People are finally realizing that his talk and campaign promises had zero substance which is disappointing since so many of us were hopeful.

But without googling, can anyone name his #2 campaign contributor?

And no (in case you think I'm a mindless Repub) McCain wasn't any better of a candidate. He was a doddering old fart who should wander off in the woods and never return.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, what you heard may have been a tiny bit of booing, but the majority of the people were applauding.
Anyone who didn't applaud clearly voted for McCain, or is a country bumpkin who voted for McCain.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 17, 2009)

I hear alot more clapping and cheering then booing which is very faint. Of course there's always going to be some who don't like a certain person.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 17, 2009)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> People are finally realizing that his talk and campaign promises had zero substance which is disappointing since so many of us were hopeful.
> 
> But without googling, can anyone name his #2 campaign contributor?
> 
> ...


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 17, 2009)

Johnny Cheeks - Right on for Carlin. That sums it up better than I can.

Thanks


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 17, 2009)

the few people that were booing him was probably because of his white sox jacket


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 17, 2009)

There will always be people who boo the president, even if his approval rating is double that of the last guy.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 17, 2009)

Man, I was getting my hopes up for this but I was disappointed in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard a lot more applause than booing


----------



## berlinka (Jul 17, 2009)

The clip is fun to watch but the topic utterly useless..... I really didn't hear ANY boo (as in the "booing sense"), everybody's cheering and maybe yelling "wooooooh" or something. 

What a load of drivel!

What are you coming up with next? Michael Jacksons body moving in a helicopter.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> There will always be people who boo the president, even if his approval rating is double that of the last guy.
> 
> Meh, i guess your right.
> 
> ...


It's my ears guys. To ME it sounds like booing.
It's my own honest Opinion.


----------



## Raki (Jul 18, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is it. This world relies on money. Money reigns everyone in a age of capitalsm. You have money -> you have power!
Obama is a good face to advertise a perfect president - but do you know who's controlling him?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay, if I see one more half-assed conspiracy theory, I'm going to punch someone in the face. And it won't be me. 

As per "whose controlling him", it's a simple answer: Brain slugs or mole people. 

Personally, we should just all go socialist and have some big equality party.


----------



## Smartpal (Jul 18, 2009)

There is booing but less compared to the applause.


----------



## Maktub (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, sir, Mr. President Obama sir, I've been googling and found a website, gbatemp.net, sir, in which they discussed whether some people boo'ed you or not in a sports event.

Obama: OMGAWD NOES WE'VE LOST NEXT ELECTIONS!


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 18, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Okay, if I see one more half-assed conspiracy theory, I'm going to punch someone in the face. And it won't be me.
> 
> As per "whose controlling him", it's a simple answer: Brain slugs or mole people.
> 
> Personally, we should just all go socialist and have some big equality party.


Aliens are taking over the world, McDonalds wants to make children all over the world obese.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would of booed as well. He is a joke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


----------



## Sstew (Jul 18, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> I would of booed as well. He is a joke.



+1

He hasn't done one good thing for this country yet. All he does is spend all our money and fly to other countries to try and make friends.. which isn't working either.

He made so many promises he has this large following like he's a god or something. He isn't and it's starting to show though, His approval ratings in the US are dropping a lot or have been lately.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 18, 2009)

I like Obama. I don't think McCain could have done any better.


----------

